# Favorite cheeses



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2010)

What are your favorite cheeses and how do you like them?

I couldn't limit it to just one!


I love Grana Padano eaten plain with a little apricot wine.

I love Gorganzola stuffed into poached pears then rolled in nuts.

Who could say no to gruyere in a Fondue pot with your friends to help eat.

A hot pepper or habenero jack cheese does it for me too.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 8, 2010)

Not sure I could pick just one either!  A real treat for me is Havarti on my deli sandwiches.  I'm afraid if I start buying gourmet cheeses my wine intake will increase significantly  and that sounds like an expensive habit.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 8, 2010)

I like Gorganzola and Mexican Queso Fresca


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2010)

roadfix said:


> I like Gorganzola and Mexican Queso Fresca


 

Do you use Gorganzola on any of your wood fired pizzas?
What combination if ingredients do you use if you do?


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 8, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> Not sure I could pick just one either!  A real treat for me is Havarti on my deli sandwiches.  I'm afraid if I start buying gourmet cheeses my wine intake will increase significantly  and that sounds like an expensive habit.



Good idea, snickerdoodle.  I'll splurge on a good cheese AND a bottle of wine.

What wine would go nice with Brie?  What kind of crackers?
Anyone?


----------



## merstar (Nov 8, 2010)

My favorites are Parrano, Extra Sharp Cheddar, Parmigiano Reggiano, and Smoked Blue Cheese.


----------



## Selkie (Nov 8, 2010)

If I had to limit myself to just one cheese, Extra Sharp Cheddar is one cheese I couldn't do without.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 8, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Good idea, snickerdoodle. I'll splurge on a good cheese AND a bottle of wine.


 
It never fails, if I'm drinking wine, I want cheese and if I'm eating cheese, I want wine.  



Selkie said:


> If I had to limit myself to just one cheese, Extra Sharp Cheddar is one cheese I couldn't do without.


 
Always a good choice!


----------



## roadfix (Nov 8, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Do you use Gorganzola on any of your wood fired pizzas?
> What combination if ingredients do you use if you do?



I've used gorgonzola on pizza before, in addition to mozzarella with tomato sauce and basil.  Also with sliced tomatos, basil, and olive oil, no sauce.


----------



## Sprout (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice, creamy havarti, sharp cheddar, gorgonzola, parmesiano-reggiano and goat cheese are a few of my favorites, but I really love cheese in general! It all depends on what I'm eating it with. I think myzithra is an actual cheese too, but I worked at a place that used a 2:3 ratio of romano and dry ricotta and called it myzithra. It was amazing with browned butter over pasta, veggies, etc. I bought a cheddar at Costco last holiday season and all I remember was that it was labeled a Coastal Cheddar. I loved it, but didn't see it the last I checked, so if anyone has any idea what I'm talking about, let me know!
I haven't ventured much into the ripened cheeses. Any beginner-friendly favorites out there?


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2010)

Sprout said:


> Nice, creamy havarti, sharp cheddar, gorgonzola, parmesiano-reggiano and goat cheese are a few of my favorites, but I really love cheese in general! It all depends on what I'm eating it with. I think myzithra is an actual cheese too, but I worked at a place that used a 2:3 ratio of romano and dry ricotta and called it myzithra. It was amazing with browned butter over pasta, veggies, etc. I bought a cheddar at Costco last holiday season and all I remember was that it was labeled a Coastal Cheddar. I loved it, but didn't see it the last I checked, so if anyone has any idea what I'm talking about, let me know!
> I haven't ventured much into the ripened cheeses. Any beginner-friendly favorites out there?


 
I like myzithra with sage and brown butter pasta too.
A good substitute is a Mexican cheese called Cotija.
It is a sharp and salty, crumbly and hard goat cheese.

I think the Coastal Cheddar was a British or Irish import.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2010)

Selkie said:


> If I had to limit myself to just one cheese, Extra Sharp Cheddar is one cheese I couldn't do without.


 
Have you ever had Cougar Gold from Washington State university.It can be ordered in a tin and shipped anywhere.I had some good friends who went to college there and mailed me some.Great Stuff!


----------



## Selkie (Nov 8, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Have you ever had Cougar Gold from Washington State university.It can be ordered in a tin and shipped anywhere.I had some good friends who went to college there and mailed me some.Great Stuff!



I'm always willing to try something new, especially cheese!


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Good idea, snickerdoodle. I'll splurge on a good cheese AND a bottle of wine.
> 
> What wine would go nice with Brie? What kind of crackers?
> Anyone?


 
I have a jar of pumpkin butter that I am going to put on some baked brie and serve with some water crackers.
I would enjoy a port or maybe a gewurztraminer with it.

I like plain crackers with brie usully.If I wasn't using the sweet topping I would like a champagne.I like my brie heated a little or baked in puff pastry.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 8, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I like my brie heated a little or baked in puff pastry.


 
I'm planning on taking brie baked in puff pastry to one of our holiday gatherings.  I've never had it that way but I'm really looking forward to it and I love how well it presents... in the pictures anyway   We'll see how it goes in_ my_ kitchen.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> I'm planning on taking brie baked in puff pastry to one of our holiday gatherings. I've never had it that way but I'm really looking forward to it and I love how well it presents... in the pictures anyway  We'll see how it goes in_ my_ kitchen.


 

If at all possible I would assembly it beforehand but bake it there.Are you topping the brie with anything?
You can use just about anything!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice creamy gorgonzola stuffed in to figs and then drizzled with lavender honey, 
kades


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 8, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Nice creamy gorgonzola stuffed in to figs and then drizzled with lavender honey,
> kades


 

Will you marry me?.........Just kidding!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 8, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I like myzithra with sage and brown butter pasta too.
> A good substitute is a Mexican cheese called Cotija.
> It is a sharp and salty, crumbly and hard goat cheese.
> 
> I think the Coastal Cheddar was a British or Irish import.


Ii love Myzthrha and parm on pasta with butter wonderful
kades


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 8, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> If at all possible I would assembly it beforehand but bake it there.Are you topping the brie with anything?
> You can use just about anything!


 
Thanks for the tip!  I hadn't considered a topping but now you have me thinking.  A fruit sauce or compote of sorts maybe?

Ya know the problem with DC is it's a lot like watching Food Network.  I always end up hungry.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 8, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> I'm planning on taking brie baked in puff pastry to one of our holiday gatherings.  I've never had it that way but I'm really looking forward to it and I love how well it presents... in the pictures anyway   We'll see how it goes in_ my_ kitchen.



Snickerdoodle, I'm sure you know better than to do what I did once.
I did a baked brie topped with a cranberry chutney inside the crust.  I set it on a cookie sheet, set the timer, and left the kitchen.  When I returned, the whole thing had broken through the crust, and was in a puddle on the floor of the oven.  What a *mess.*  Lesson learned, don't use a flat cookie sheet.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Nov 8, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Snickerdoodle, I'm sure you know better than to do what I did once.
> I did a baked brie topped with a cranberry chutney inside the crust. I set it on a cookie sheet, set the timer, and left the kitchen. When I returned, the whole thing had broken through the crust, and was in a puddle on the floor of the oven. What a *mess.* Lesson learned, don't use a flat cookie sheet.


 
*gasp* Don't assume I wouldn't have done that .  My kitchen is full of possibilities and Murphy is never too far away.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 8, 2010)

my love of cheese knows no bounds

Cotswold, Stilton, Caerphilly, Parmesan, Romano, Roquefort, Brie, Champignon, Cheddar, Pepper Jack, Feta, ...and on it goes


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 8, 2010)

Ummm...Cheese Shop Sketch...I'm a total cheese freak!  I love them all!  I like sitting with some Stilton and watching the baby cat steal it from my plate.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias (Nov 8, 2010)

My favourite is first, Feta. A lovely creamy cheese locally produced, unlike the salty bitter variations that I find in British supermarkets. Secondly, Cheddar made at the Dadidstowe Creamy, also a firm favourite in  my family.

Parmigiano Reggiano is always lovely but costs a small fortune where i live.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 8, 2010)

I always gravitate towards the cheese counter first whenever I visit Trader Joe's mostly to feast my eyes.   I make most of my cheese purchases at either Costco or Sam's simply because they're a hell of a lot cheaper.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 8, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Snickerdoodle, I'm sure you know better than to do what I did once.
> I did a baked brie topped with a cranberry chutney inside the crust.  I set it on a cookie sheet, set the timer, and left the kitchen.  When I returned, the whole thing had broken through the crust, and was in a puddle on the floor of the oven.  What a *mess.*  Lesson learned, don't use a flat cookie sheet.



Thanks for the tip.  I'll put it in my Pyrex casserole dish to keep it contained.  Your experience sounds like something I would do.  I would cry to see all that beautiful cheese on the bottom of the oven.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 9, 2010)

Okay.  I'm back from my shopping trip and I did the cheese splurge.

I got:  Ricotta and Mozzarella & noodles for lasagna.  At the fancy cheese counter, I got Brie and Gruyere, plus a block of regular Swiss.

I'm looking for easy ways to have the Brie and Gruyere.  I don't really think I'm ready to add stuff to it, but I know Brie is served warm.  the last time I had it, I saved up the rind and ate it too.  Can I save up the rind to use in a sauce or dish?  

What about Gruyere?  I remember Mom buying assorted mini wedges and how much I loved the Gruyere, but how do I use it?  Eat it as is, warm it, use it to cook?  If so, what?


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 9, 2010)

I eat the brie rind with the cheese.

I like gruyere best in fondue or a cheese sauce.
I wouls add some of the swiss too.
Dip some nice crusty bread into it!


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 9, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I eat the brie rind with the cheese.
> 
> I like gruyere best in fondue or a cheese sauce.
> I wouls add some of the swiss too.
> Dip some nice crusty bread into it!



Thanks.  I do have some French bread in the freezer, but don't have a fondue pot.  How should I melt it?  I like the idea of adding Swiss, but what proportion?


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 9, 2010)

You don't need a fondue pot.My swiss friend makes it on the stove and just uses the pot to keep it warm.It works better that way but you can just put the pot back on the stove for a minute or two. I'll find you a link for a recipe similar to his. BRB


This one is good
http://www.gofondue.com/fondue_101.htm

Check out the classic recipe.

I also do an oil one at the same time and dunk beef or ther meats.
Onion dip makes a nice dip for beef chunks.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 9, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> You don't need a fondue pot.My swiss friend makes it on the stove and just uses the pot to keep it warm.It works better that way but you can just put the pot back on the stove for a minute or two. I'll find you a link for a recipe similar to his. BRB
> 
> 
> This one is good
> ...



Thanks. I'll check it out.  Bleu cheese dressing is also a dynamite dip for filet mignon.  Did it once by accident.  Now if I have Filet, I always have Bleu cheese dressing to dunk in.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 9, 2010)

I put both the Brie and Gruyere on the counter to come to room temperature, but it's not especially warm in here.  

I cut myself a sliver of each to taste, and I think what I'll do is toast a slice of 12 grain bread with some of each on top.  That way I'll have a better idea of their flavors, then see what my mind comes up with.

Wow, what a difference.  The warmed cheese, plus the nutty taste of the 12 grain is way different and better than room temp.  I may just gorge myself and make lasagna tomorrow!


----------



## betterthanabox (Nov 9, 2010)

I love cheese! I really like smoked gouda, goat cheese, pepper jack, sharp cheddar, and mozzarella, I do not like fontina, but have a soft spot in my heart for brie. I swear, I have 2 pounds of cheese on my hips.


----------



## Sprout (Nov 9, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> I like myzithra with sage and brown butter pasta too.
> A good substitute is a Mexican cheese called Cotija.
> It is a sharp and salty, crumbly and hard goat cheese.
> 
> I think the Coastal Cheddar was a British or Irish import.


 
mmmm, the sage is a great idea. I'll have to keep an eye out for the Cotija. Know any major stores that sell it? or should I just check around?


----------



## mollyanne (Nov 10, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> What are your favorite cheeses and how do you like them?
> I couldn't limit it to just one!
> I love Grana Padano eaten plain with a little apricot wine.
> I love Gorganzola stuffed into poached pears then rolled in nuts.
> ...


These sound delish. I love this thread 4meandthem...very interesting. I didn't post because my choices are so ho-hum. Sharp Cheddar, melted Swiss, goat, feta, etc...

Plus:

Marinated Soft Mozzarella Balls in herb infused olive oil (found at Trader Joe's and deli...the soft variety is a little more expensive but worth it). I add these (room temperature) in after I've heated up a mixture of edamame, fasioli beans, pitted kalamata olives, heirloom tomato chunks, thin sliced onion, and yellow corn (opt). I add some of the marinating oil from the container of mozzarella balls too.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 10, 2010)

My fav  is Stilton a strong blue veined cheese eaten on digestive biscuits.

Stilton Pie.

Blind bake your pastry in a flan ring.
Slowly caramelise thin sliced onions in a pan then turn down the heat and crumble in lots of Stilton, work into a stiff paste and spread on the base of your pie crust.

Mix egg yolks with double cream and a lot of ground black pepper, pour on top of paste and bake till golden.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 10, 2010)

Sorry to see Manchego has not received honorable mention here.  Not all Manchego seems to be good (just like the Bel Paese here in the states does not hold a candle to the same that was available in Italy).  We like to munch on Manchego accompanied by a tart quince preserve.


----------



## GB (Nov 10, 2010)

I love Manchego justplainbill. I just had a rosemary crusted Manchego this past weekend that was amazing.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 10, 2010)

GB said:


> I love Manchego justplainbill. I just had a rosemary crusted Manchego this past weekend that was amazing.


Glad to hear that.  Hope it garners enough popularity to insure its continued availability but not so much that the price goes through the roof.


----------



## GB (Nov 10, 2010)

I was $22/lb, but it was worth it.


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 10, 2010)

BJ's in our area had a pretty nice one, with a tan rind, for about $10 per pound.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 10, 2010)

justplainbill said:


> Sorry to see Manchego has not received honorable mention here. Not all Manchego seems to be good (just like the Bel Paese here in the states does not hold a candle to the same that was available in Italy). We like to munch on Manchego accompanied by a tart quince preserve.


Manchego and membrillo with olive bread and a glass of Rioja alta. Manchego for me should be two yrs old, it then makes your teeth itch when you eat it.

You have good taste Bill


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have to admit to being a Cheese Snob, I look down on anyone who does not like cheese!


----------



## justplainbill (Nov 10, 2010)

It's nice to eat / chew a cheese that bites back.


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 10, 2010)

Sprout said:


> mmmm, the sage is a great idea. I'll have to keep an eye out for the Cotija. Know any major stores that sell it? or should I just check around?


 
Both major chain grocers in my area (Lucky-Safeway)have a small Mexican cheese selection off by itself.
There is also a Cotija rubbed with chili powder called enchilado that I like alot.


----------



## Sprout (Nov 10, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> My fav  is Stilton a strong blue veined cheese eaten on digestive biscuits.
> 
> Stilton Pie.
> 
> ...



My husband can't stand and blue veined cheese (it's a mental thing) but I love it. I may just have to try this recipe while my parents are in town so my dad can share it with me. Do you use just a basic pie crust?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 10, 2010)

Sprout said:


> My husband can't stand and blue veined cheese (it's a mental thing) but I love it. I may just have to try this recipe while my parents are in town so my dad can share it with me. Do you use just a basic pie crust?


you can use a basic pie crust, I would use Pate Brisee, using either it will be delish.


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 10, 2010)

I love blue cheeses or very ripe farmers cheese.  St Agur, Gorganzola, Cambozola, Brie de meux( I usualy leave this one in the fridge until it is banging on the door to get out).


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Nov 10, 2010)

For me, my favorite is Brie cheese. I really love the taste of those cheese.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 11, 2010)

do you get cheese made from raw or un-pasturised milk in North America


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 11, 2010)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> do you get cheese made from raw or un-pasturised milk in North America


Yes.  It is available. Most of it comes from the province of Quebec. The laws are a bit funny right now. You can't buy raw milk, but you can buy cheese made with it. You can drink raw milk from your own cows, but you can't sell it.  There are some co-operative farms that allow you to have a shared ownership of a cow and you can take the milk home for your own consumption. Meanwhile, Canada does permit the sale of raw milk cheeses that are aged over 60 days. In 2009, the province of Quebec modified regulations to allow raw milk cheeses aged less than 60 days provided stringent safeguards are met.  Canadian Health and Safety laws can be a bit loopy.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 13, 2010)

Has anyone tried Stinking Bishop


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 13, 2010)

I have never tried it.  I will keep an eye out for it. I bought a peice of Shropshire recently that I quite enjoyed...I had never tried it before and it was the firs time I have seen an orange, blue cheese before...


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 13, 2010)

Shropshire blue is very good, try to find some Cheshire blue , no ploughmans lunch is complete without Lancashire Tasty or Crumbly


----------

